# One Fact About You ?



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

My favorite color is teal blue.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

I love to watch football.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

I have been sewing since I was 8....you think I'd have it right by now wouldn't you


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm not as tall as I was when I was younger...


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm a Crochet nut


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

I enjoy doing nothing!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

I love being a Grandmother.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm an avid photo taker..


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Love being Grumpy Mike to my Grandson!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

I am a proud South Australian Aboriginal Elder and Traditional Owner of the land where we live


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2019)

I Love to watch cricket matches on the village green..


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Love watching the Ottawa Senators on TV... Go Sens Go!!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

I love to watch both NFL and College Football ......  go LSU and Ohio State!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

I luuurrrrrrvvvve dogs...but sorry cat fans..I don't like 'em


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

I love liquorice bullets (choc coated bullet shaped small liquorice sticks) and have since childhood


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

I love my Steak BBQ'd


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

I enjoy a nice summer rainstorm


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

I love the old songs from the 60's, 70's and 80's
I know I said old but the 60's was 50 years ago and so was the moon landing


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

Me too @peramangkelder   

I was kidnapped when I was a toddler, by a total stranger..


----------



## Repondering (Aug 8, 2019)

I believe in reincarnation.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

I like anchovy pizza!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

I like listening to the rain on the roof when I am snuggled up warm in bed


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2019)

I have pillows on my bed but often push them aside and sleep on flat mattress, especially in warm weather.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

I am Bald...


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

I have 'puffball' curly hair which I hate


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Brownish Green Eyes


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Sitting at the computer in my pj's (pajamas or pyjamas)


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

I can't even name a single song written within the last 30 years!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2019)

I can't remember the last time I had cold cereal.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm almost 19 years into my second marriage


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

My favorite day of the week is Wednesday.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

I will never be a really good bridge player, but I never give up trying.  (Was that two facts?)


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

I am a bit of a 'Mrs Fixit'....always like to find out how things worked


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2019)

I love peppermint chocolate


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*I hate the taste of peanut butter!!*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2019)

I collect handkerchiefs!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Love working in my shop


----------



## Kadee (Aug 13, 2019)

I’m married to a man younger than myself ( 14 months difference )


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

I love doing or at least attempting different handicrafts


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*For many years I have kept a  daily journal (Diary) written  in longhand...*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 14, 2019)

I rather be on the computer than watch TV.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)

I have lived all of my life in the same state where I was born!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

I love working on our property most days


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*I used to be a Naval wife... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't sleep as much as I would like too!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

I have over 30 pairs of shoes and boots...


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2019)

I can't swim.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

I am painfully shy and have been my whole life


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

peramangkelder said:


> I am painfully shy and have been my whole life


 That's the excellent thing about forums Pera, you can be as bold as you like  behind a screen...


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

I agree wholeheartedly @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*I have 3 sisters and 3 brothers... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't feel my left foot anymore...


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2019)

I am the youngest of 3 children


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2019)

I detest sour cream. When someone puts it on food (baked potato, etc.) I turn my head.  UGH.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)

I used to love Liver and Onions


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

I have shrunk and spread out sideways  ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

I can't eat anything spicy....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

I have blue eyes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

I need to quit smoking soon!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

I quit smoking nearly 4 years ago


----------



## Kadee (Aug 25, 2019)

I have never had a cigarette in my mouth


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*I don't drink alcohol*


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *I don't drink alcohol*



Me neither Holly and I gave up spicy food this year when I was sick.

I like artichoke hearts in my salad.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

I always thought I hated mustard, and recently have discovered that I like it after all.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 27, 2019)

I came very close to being killed in a house fire 4 days before christmas in 1977.
The burning ceiling collapsed on me


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

I am an only child.  .... have a stepsister and stepbrother I only found out about and  met  10 years ago.


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

I accidentally drank nail polish remover while doing my nails a couple of months ago. I had a bottle of water behind me and the nail polish remover too and I took a swig of the wrong one. I knew what happened immediately and rinsed my mouth and brushed my teeth 50 times. I would have driven to the ER but our hospital's ER closed this past March.   So with nowhere to go for help, I figured I'd been through worse things as a teenager and just let it slide. One fact about me - I'm careless!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh @chic !!!!   That is terrible!    Glad you've recovered.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2019)

@chic , thank goodness your here to talk about it..Bless your heart.. ❤ 

I started smoking when i was 13 yrs. old and quit when on my 60th birthday, it took about 3 months to finally get all  that nicotine out of my system and how wonderful it was to really taste food again , smell food and the fresh air and also i quit the non stop coughing jags i had and my clothing do not smell like smoke anymore! unfortunately my older brother was suppose quit too but never did and he past away with lung cancer 4 yrs ago . he was 70 yrs old.


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

I'd rather be sleeping. Zzzz.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

*I am long-sighted *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

I can't see a lot without glasses now...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*lemon is my favourite colour...*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

I am Russian, Greek and Italian.


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2019)

Sometimes I just want to be left alone to figure things out by myself.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't like talking about myself.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2019)

*I cry over the simplest things, Especially music.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*I used to be able to play the Cello *


----------



## Kadee (Sep 2, 2019)

I had my DNA done 12. Months ago and discovered I have German ancestors 
I’ve always been under the impression I had mainly Cornish / Irish / Scottish ancestry.

I latter discovered my father’s mother  ( my grandmother ) whom I met once was born / raised in Germany


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2019)

I have no tolerance for people who abuse children and animals.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 2, 2019)

i can whistle and do a handstand at the same time,  (well use to anyway)


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

I Talk To Myself All the Time...


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

I am ambidextrous. My Grampa taught me how and I would practise regularly till I got it. Haven't used the 'talent' lately though.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*I've been married twice *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm afraid of frogs and mice


----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm combative.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

I do not suffer fools gladly


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*I have over 70,000 photos and videos that I've taken myself,  stored on my computer *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2019)

*I never knew my grandmothers...only my grandfathers!*


----------



## Kadee (Sep 6, 2019)

I found out my of father had been murdered  by noticing it in the stop press of the local newspaper


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Used to be able to ride a unicycle and bicycle, but can't now because of no balance...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*I can't stand passive aggressive people....*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

I have 'an artistic streak'


----------



## chic (Sep 8, 2019)

I like to debate.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2019)

Fall (Autumn)  is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

I've got a new app on my phone where I can paint my livingroom with one click..in the colours I might fancy to see if they will look good, before I choose the paint colours..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 13, 2019)

I've loved dolphins for yrs,have a small collection of anything to do with these intelligent,beautiful mammals. It all started for me when I watched the classic TV show 'Flipper' which aired on NBC '64-'68


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *I've been married twice *



Me too,  but to the same man.   .... had a 25 yr. re-do ..  ...


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

I have been known to be impatient ☺


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a partial right knee. My brother started to call me 'The Bionic Woman" referring to the TV show of same name.
I'm left handed,so is my brother.My older sister is right handed and were our parents,go figure


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

@moviequeen1  , My younger sister is left handed, but no-one else in the family is....


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*I lived for 7 years on the top floor (15th) of a highrise apartment building.*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

I resist change....I embrace it eventually but I guess my age is showing


----------



## chic (Sep 19, 2019)

I'd rather be on vacation right now.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

Going to my nieces wedding today


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I never felt comfortable behind the wheel


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*I own 3 cars and a boat...*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I never married


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*I got new  prescription reading specs today *


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Sitting here thinking about my late Lennie...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*I have Osteoarthritis *


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2019)

I have Crohn's Disease


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a birthmark on my stomach


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

I love very strong/bold Coffee with one cream


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

I have nice neighbors


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I have nice neighbors



Me too.  

I walk between 1 and 2 miles every single day


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2019)

We have mostly good neighbours but one house has a man and a woman in their 30's with a baby but the house is worth big money and neither of them work....makes one think something shifty is definitely going on.
I would really like to be a fly on the wall and just see what is going on.
We keep waiting for the Police to raid the place.


----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd like to make my own yoga videos.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

Go ahead Chic.. we'd watch them


----------



## chic (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks Holly. I'm a person who needs encouragement and that is also my fact.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2019)

*On my Mothers side of the family I am the only girl out of 50 cousins that has blue eyes.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*I used to deliver bottles of  milk to 400 doorsteps in all weathers at 4am  when I was between 12 and 14 years old..*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 20, 2019)

I often watch videos of Bengal cats/kittens   before going to sleep at night.


----------



## chic (Oct 21, 2019)

I was happier as a teenager.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

I like to drink tea at home in Pink or lemon coloured cups only...


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2019)

I feel the expense and pagentry associated with weddings is wasteful and silly.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*I love to use pastel coloured or patterned  writing paper.... *


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

I can whistle like a bird.


----------



## toffee (Oct 26, 2019)

LIKE TO SKETCH -


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 26, 2019)

I like most handicrafts....sewing, knitting, crocheting and recycling or reusing to make something useful


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

I am the polar opposite to  @peramangkelder ...not into crafts at all.....


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2019)

*I love online word games.*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2019)

I could NEVER be a vegetarian... I love beef, poultry, pork, fish.


----------



## chic (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm an individualist.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

I was a Unionist...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

*I have lots of candles on Candlesticks all around my livingroom*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2019)

I love to play with toddlers.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*I have 6 siblings,  and 6 nieces and nephews *


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)

Used to rebuild engines bigger and faster for my cars and trucks


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2019)

Halloween used to be my favorite holiday.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*I hate the taste of apricots *


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

I eat one raw vegan meal everyday.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2019)

The sight of sour cream or cream cheese almost makes me ill.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)

Love looking at all types of pictures, and saving some...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2019)

I never eat or drink in my bedroom.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Love working outside when my body allows


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*I can't swim!*


----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

I love raking leaves.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

@chic , you wanna rake leaves ?you're welcome to come over and rake ours, there's plenty...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*I'm allergic to the ingredients of topical heat and ice  muscle sprays *


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

chic said:


> I love raking leaves.



I do too  ... and miss it,  living in an apartment now.


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2019)

Would you like some of mine Bonnie? 

I'm basically a friendly person and am astonished at how often this is misinterpreted by others.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

* I can't resist buying new fancy  pens when I'm in a shop like Tiger.. or similar.. *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

I am very much attracted to tools


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)

I like bridal anything - go figure.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*I have 9 winter coats *🌨❄🌬🌦


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2019)

*I am Italian*


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *I have 9 winter coats *🌨❄🌬🌦



I don't have 9 winter coats but I wish I did.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

I like my red meat medium rare


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

*I have been able to use sign language for the deaf (BSL) since I was a toddler... *


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

Was someone in your family hearing impaired Holly?

I was over fifty years old the first time I finished one of those hard newspaper crossword puzzles.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Half of my paternal side were deaf and mute @chic*
*
*
*I love Cryptic crosswords....*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)

I love playing solitaire


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2019)

I love to see fresh new snow.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)

*I didn't learn to swim until I was middle aged when I taught myself..*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 18, 2019)

I've been doing daily NYT crossword puzzle over 40 yrs,can get Mon&Tues,sometimes Weds


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

I do the daily crossword also, the one in the Washington Post. I can usually get them all except Saturday's.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 23, 2019)

I've kept 2 yearly journals:
1.what has happened in the world,well known people who have died since 1987.My mom also did this,I'm just following her lead
2.the books I've read since 1990


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

I can be an idiot now and then!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2019)

I am a baseball nut.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*I  first saw the Queen when I was 10 years old when she was driven  past my house in a great big burgundy open top limo..*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

I have loved watching NHL hockey all my life


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 25, 2019)

I am left handed.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*I don't wear rings... including a wedding ring..*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

I love spending days in my shop when it's warmer


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*I'm a sucker for staying home in the cosiness when it's raining and dark outside as it is now... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

I think I am heading to another depression


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*I love watches , I have loads..*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *I don't wear rings... including a wedding ring..*


*I had to go to the Emergency Room to have a too tight ring cut from my finger when I was a teenager. The ring wasn't even mine! Awkward... *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *I had to go to the Emergency Room to have a too tight ring cut from my finger when I was a teenager. The ring wasn't even mine! Awkward... *


 Ouch!!! hope the ring wasn't expensive..


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

I have been an Elvis fan for 50+ years....and yes I am aware he has passed away


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

Unlike most people, I don't like to travel.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2020)

*I can't stand the taste of liver and onions. My husband loves it,so when I cook it I open the window and sit beside the open window.*


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

I never moved very far from where I was born and grew up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*I love fleece blankets ..I have a couple in  almost every room *


----------



## Repondering (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a collection of animal skulls.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 7, 2020)

I like wearing silver jewerly,don't like gold


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm not a penny pincher, I'm a penny strangler.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

LOL...does that go for wearing Christmas hats all year round Deb ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

Keeps me warm where I need it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Such a cute avatar 

*I love the colour pink.... *


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm a BLUE person ... I love  Teal best of all:


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

My best color is green.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*I hate the taste of white chocolate *


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

I like a Bible study but not a church service so much.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2020)

*I love rocking chairs.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Think I am going nuttier by the day...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Think I am going nuttier by the day...


 I fell that too sometimes, you're not alone...


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

My favorite beverage is tea.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

I drink way too much coffee every day!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2020)

*I worry too much*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *I love watches , I have loads..*


I'm the same with clocks!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*I take a size 5 shoe... (Uk) *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)

Jujubes are one of my weaknesses


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*I can't resist buying leather bound diaries and journals *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a white chin beard


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Hate any automobile I ever owned dirty inside out, as it is now...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a sweet tooth


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2020)

I've always been afraid of frogs.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*I've got 6 siblings... *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

I am health conscious.


----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2020)

I am about 80 % raw vegan.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 29, 2020)

I watch a Seinfeld rerun at least once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*I record everything before I watch it  on TV to FF through the adverts ...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)

I can be quite the sarcastic joker


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't really come from anywhere.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm happiest when I have family around me.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

I am much happier when the sun is shining and it is warm outside


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2020)

Lightning frightens me


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*My baby sister is  8 inches taller than me ( same parents) *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

I wish I was a short little fellow


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*My first memory is from 14 months old.... *


----------



## jet (Mar 11, 2020)

I like tinned corn beef with piccalilli


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)

I am very slow in the mornings


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2020)

*I like popping bubble wrap.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

I like getting down on the ground and playing cars with my Grandson!


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 20, 2020)

I enjoy most handicrafts


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

I save paper from packaging and use it to line my birds cages.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*I have a pair of  platform shoes in my attic that I wore  when I was a teen *


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2020)

I could never be a vegetarian; have to eat beef, poultry, or fish at least once a day.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2020)

*I'm annoying, just ask my husband.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

I used to enjoy annoying my husband....all wives know their husband's weak spots!


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 26, 2020)

Vice Versa too


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

I just bought a new dress in the M&S sale. When it arrived I realised it's almost exactly the same as  one I made myself last year. Oh well, at least my taste in dresses hasn't changed!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

well just shows what good taste M&S have ... you should offer your services to them


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

The material I used was much nicer, a lovely soft silky viscose.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Missing Hockey Big Time!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*I can drive on the wrong side of the road...as well as on the left  ( as on the continent and the USA) *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Love going for drives down dirt roads on Sundays with Lorie and Carl


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

On Sundays my husband and I always used to take the dog and go for long walks out in the countryside.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*I live in the countryside, so everything  get a bit samey after a while, so about once or twice a year I love to spend the day in London... or any city just for the adrenalin kick .... but I'm always glad to be out at the end of the day *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Fishing can be both relaxing and stressful..I fish to relax..


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

I've not been sleeping too well again...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)

I need a vaccine to survive!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*I am enjoying my friends on here even more since social distancing is keeping me from my real life friends...  it's great to have you around for company..*.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice to feel needed


----------



## RubyK (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm out of reading material and the library will not be open again until May.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

RubyK said:


> I'm out of reading material and the library will not be open again until May.


  I feel for you, I'd hate to have nothing to read , can you not download some freebies from your library website Ruby ?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*I'm a voracious reader, but can no longer  read books during the day without falling asleep *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

I use a tablet to play cards and slot games


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

I use my cell for the same similar things...


----------



## Lashann (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't care much for winter and can't wait for it to be over!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

I hate weed pulling.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2020)

*I'm not Famous*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2020)

*I'm a legend in my own mind!*


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I luuurrrrrrvvvve dogs...but sorry cat fans..I don't like 'em



Hisssssssss!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

I usually have a toasted tomato and old cheese sandwich for breakfast


----------



## peramangkelder (May 1, 2020)

Huz and I mostly have 2 open melted cheese and tomato toasts each for breakfast


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Love finding BIG words


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)

Fall (autumn) is my favorite time of the year   .... and this year it can't get here fast  enough.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

I hate pickles.


----------



## Lashann (May 6, 2020)

*My favourite time for a daily walk is early morning*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

_*I am not a quintuplet.*_


----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2020)

*I'm always right,except when I'm wrong !*


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*I enjoy shopping at farmers markets - hopefully they'll be open this summer*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*I really dislike the taste of alcohol*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Beer only.


----------



## Lashann (May 8, 2020)

*I know olives are healthy but really don't care for them*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

Me neither ^^^^^^ 

*I have never visited the Americas *


----------



## peramangkelder (May 8, 2020)

I cannot eat hot chillis because they make the inside of my mouth blister


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*I am Long-sighted *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

I am a brunette...


----------



## peramangkelder (May 9, 2020)

'Once upon a time in a galaxy far far away' so was I @Aunt Marg but now I am much like my Avatar
I have been going grey since I was in my early 20's not long after our first child came along....something to that maybe


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> 'Once upon a time in a galaxy far far away' so was I @Aunt Marg but now I am much like my Avatar
> I have been going grey since I was in my early 20's not long after our first child came along....something to that maybe


Oh, believe me, Peram, I count my blessings each day! LOL!

I did promise myself that if I ever do go grey, I'm going to embrace the natural!


----------



## Repondering (May 9, 2020)

I swallow 2 tablespoons of olive oil every morning.


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

I know I am an old soul since I experience a lot of dejavu moments in certain places and feel a connection to certain people I just met.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

I love homemade Pita chips


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

I gargle with salt-water before bed every night...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I usually have a toasted tomato and old cheese sandwich for breakfast


Kick it up a notch, Mike, and using a firm bread, baste the slice with some pizza sauce, add your sliced tomato, top with thinly sliced Asiago cheese, sprinkle a little flaked oregano over, pop in the oven and broil until cheese is melted. So good!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Does sound good @Aunt Marg, I will have to try that sumtime soon!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Does sound good @Aunt Marg, I will have to try that sumtime soon!


Oh, do! You'll love it!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Oh, I will... Thank you!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Oh, I will... Thank you!!


Love the apple and sandwich, Mike! Now... where is the wax-paper?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

@Aunt Marg If I could only find waxpaper... You know Tuna and apple is good too...

A fact about me, Ummmmmm... love cutting the grass on my property... about a 1/2 to 3/4's day of a job!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

It sure is, Mike! 

Another fact about me... I still swear by old-fashioned granny panties!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

As I swear by one-piece full-body longjohns with the flap


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> As I swear by one-piece full-body longjohns with the flap


I remember them all too well! 

I always thought they looked hilarious hanging on a clothesline with the flap open!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Love working in my little shop...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Used to do a LOT of sewing...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

I do not know how to sew!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I do not know how to sew!


Some of the best seamstresses and tailors I know are men, but my husband and sons don't know either. I think for a man it's more common than not.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It sure is, Mike!
> 
> Another fact about me... I still swear by old-fashioned granny panties!


Oh me too @Aunt Marg sooo much more comfortable and they don't disappear up my rear either ☺


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Oh me too @Aunt Marg sooo much more comfortable and they don't disappear up my rear either ☺


Yes and yes!

How right you are, Peram... comfort and fit, and how happy I am to know I'm not alone.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Love watching the wildlife on my property...


----------



## hellomimi (May 11, 2020)

I love the smell of freshly-cut grass. It's the best stress reliever for me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

I've poked myself with diaper pins more times than I can count!


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)

*My dad's parents were first cousins.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Love working on older cars and trucks... New ones are all computers, and wouldn't know where to start...


----------



## hellomimi (May 14, 2020)

Although I make friends easily, I trust and verify.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Love keeping a clean and organized home.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Love when old buddies of 40 years drop by, and we still heckle each other if we were in highschool...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Love washing and drying dishes by-hand...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Love to watch the sunrise, and then watch the sun go down...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Love to stargaze.

Never fails to make me think, are we the only intelligent life form in the universe? Are there aliens out there? I find it both fascinating and spooky all at the same time.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Love to sit outside on a warmer night, and watch for shooting stars...

Oh, I think there is more life around then us...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

I agree, Mike! Strikes me as being absurd to think we're the only ones.

Love my morning coffee!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Love my 5 or 6 cups of coffee every morning

Thay might even look like us... maybe I am a alien... would explain a lot...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

ROFLMAO! Never thought of it that way, but you're right! We very well could resemble or be viewed as aliens from an outside universe or world. 

Have always dreamed of being able to fly like a bird.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

I have over 800 pounds of copper wire to strip

@Aunt Marg practise by jumping off short objects, and flap your arms quickly


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I have over 800 pounds of copper wire to strip
> 
> @Aunt Marg practise by jumping off short objects, and flap your arms quickly


ROFLMAO! Ironically enough, as a young child that is exactly what I used to do! Spent a considerable amount of time trying and pondering why I could never remain afloat or gain altitude!

I still wash floors the old-fashioned way... on my hands-and-knees using bucket and cloth.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Have to visit the scrap yard one day soon

Maybe tie cardboard to your arms for wings...


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

My favorite color is purple.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)

*I dislike wearing pajamas.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I love animals.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*I've never dyed my hair any shade of red...*


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *I've never dyed my hair any shade of red...*



Me either


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I enjoy Barbie movies. I find them very uplifting to the spirit.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

I love a good bail-biting, spine-tingling, murder/mystery.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

I love comedy's


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Me too


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I hate mean people


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I love it when it snows those great big snowflakes so that you can go out and stick your tongue out and catch them in your mouth.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I love it when it snows those great big snowflakes so that you can go out and stick your tongue out and catch them in your mouth.


As kids I used to love to lay back in the snowing while it was snowing, and catch as many flakes as I could!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Now a days I prefer warm weather


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I like making snow angels even at my age


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I like making snow angels even at my age


I still have a lot of kid left in me, too! I'm convinced it keeps a person young.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As kids I used to love to lay back in the snowing while it was snowing, and catch as many flakes as I could!



Think it might be something I would enjoy



MarciKS said:


> I like making snow angels even at my age



Aunt Marg would like that too cuz she'd have wings...


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I love love...I just don't have any interest in being in love


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Over the course of winter I love being able to settle back with a good book, curled up on the couch or my comfy chair, and all while enjoying the warmth of the fireplace.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I love love...I just don't have any interest in being in love



Sorry to hear

Love to go out on the town now and then...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

Love an ice cold bottle of brew on a hot day?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

I love 40 Creek Whiskey on ice


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

I used to smoke pot. LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Ladies, I think we are playing the wrong game here...

I still smoke Pot


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Ladies, I think we are playing the wrong game here...
> 
> I still smoke Pot


Indeed, we got side-tacked! LOL!

It's all your fault, Mike! ROFLMAO!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

I've got wide shoulders to take the blame...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

I would travel back in time if I could.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

I would travel back to about 25 if I could


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I would travel back to about 25 if I could


I always reflect on my life whenever I hear the song, Time in a Bottle, by Jim Croce. It always makes me cry.

I think I would go back to my twenties as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Always dreamed of having my very own treehouse when I was younger.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Always dreamed of having my very own treehouse when I was younger.



I could build you one now...

Always thought I would have seen more of the world...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I could build you one now...
> 
> *Always thought I would have seen more of the world*...


Me, too.

You have one special place (country) you have always dreamed of visiting?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

I travelled across Canada when I was 17, most of it walked, hardest place to get out of was Ontario


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I travelled across Canada when I was 17, most of it walked, hardest place to get out of was Ontario


Because of how busy and hectic and heavily populated Ontario is?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Haven't been on a holiday since the kids were little.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Haven't been on a vacation since I busted up my leg


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Love vintage mercury glass Christmas ornaments.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Love to go back up to Tobermory/Collingwood/Wasaga Beach sumtime soon!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Mike, Did you manage to get your shop cleaned/tidied yesterday?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Nope, Maybe Saturday, Have to get a oil change on the truck in the city tomorrow


----------



## peramangkelder (May 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I always reflect on my life whenever I hear the song, Time in a Bottle, by Jim Croce. It always makes me cry.
> 
> I think I would go back to my twenties as well.


@Aunt Marg I do the same thing when I hear The Carpenters 'It's Yesterday Once More'....memories


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Like coming here when I awake in the middle of the night


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*I have never gone camping.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg I do the same thing when I hear The Carpenters 'It's Yesterday Once More'....memories


Oh, Peram... one side of me feels sad knowing you, too, suffer the same, while the other side of me feels relieved that I'm not alone.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *I have never gone camping.*


Unless you enjoy being away from the daily luxuries such as baths and showers, fresh clean clothes, and smelling nice and looking nice and all, you're not missing a thing!


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I could build you one now...
> 
> Always thought I would have seen more of the world...



I've seen enough of the world. ~wrinkles nose~


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

I *loathe* camping!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I *loathe* camping!


Me, too.

I told my husband, who is the great outdoorsman in the family, we'll pack the tent for you, and I'll meet you back at the hotel! LOL!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Enjoy crushing all my beer cans for scrapping...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Was always a stay-at-home mom.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*I've never taken illegal drugs *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *I've never taken illegal drugs *


That makes two of us, Holly!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Was adamant about using old-fashioned cloth diapers with safety pins when my kids were babies, rubber pants and all.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 17, 2020)

@MarciKS I have never been a 'happy camper'
@hollydolly I have never taken street drugs either
@Aunt Marg I was always a 'stay at home' Mum too
I hope this multiple answer works


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @MarciKS I have never been a 'happy camper'
> @hollydolly I have never taken street drugs either
> @Aunt Marg I was always a 'stay at home' Mum too
> I hope this multiple answer works


Love it, Peram! 

I feel so blessed that I was able to be a stay-at-home mom. Wouldn't have wanted it any other way.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Once my husband took me to the Country Stampede in Manhattan KS and it was so miserable I think he thought he'd taken the exorcist with him. LOL!


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

I don't like going to the Dentist


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

All my Buddies call me Curly, and I've been bald for nearly 30 years...


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

I no longer need a dentist...I have a flip top head. (ie:dentures...LOL)


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*I don't suffer fools Gladly...In fact I don't suffer fools at all...*


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2020)

I don’t suffer pretentious, two faced people who have nothing better to do than gossip about others, gladly or I gladly.  Yuck!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Love ripping old engines apart, and building them better...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Can be Stubborn


----------



## peramangkelder (May 24, 2020)

I am methodical in everything I do


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*I am the opposite of @peramangkelder*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

*I like the smell of sterling silver.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *I like the smell of sterling silver.*


*The smell ?... wow I didn't know there was a smell to silver.. ..fascinating fact.*..


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *The smell ?... wow I didn't know there was a smell to silver.. ..fascinating fact.*..


*Yes, it has a distinct aroma.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)

Love the smell of gasoline


----------



## peramangkelder (May 25, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Love the smell of gasoline


I do too because it reminds me of my Dad who worked in a Service Station aka Petrol or Gas Station when I was a child


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

People...not a fan of.


----------



## Repondering (May 25, 2020)

I'm fascinated with neolithic cave art.....Lascaux etc.  I think it's really beautiful.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

I just discovered I like art also!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I just discovered I like art also!


What kind of art?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

abstract, and ones that look like they are trying to tell a story...


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

I love the Indigenous Aboriginal Rock Art and Dot Art of what is now Australia


----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2020)

I have 10 year old twin grandsons.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*I have never been to Montreal.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Not a big fan of snakes


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Nope @mike4lorie me either
We had a baby brown snake (venomous) caught in one of our mousetraps during Summer


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Love drinking Tonic Water


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

I love a nice cup of Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Like tractors.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't like mean people.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a very loud boisterous laugh!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Me too. It's called laughing with abandon.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 9, 2020)

Sometimes I laugh so hard it brings tears to my eyes


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2020)

*I'm making up now  for all the naps I refused to take when I was a kid.*


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 9, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Love the smell of gasoline





peramangkelder said:


> I do too because it reminds me of my Dad who worked in a Service Station aka Petrol or Gas Station when I was a child


Me, three


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a pair of dimples.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

* I have 2 step-siblings- and one half sibling *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2020)

*I had a step grandmother.*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

I have one younger sister whom I love dearly


----------



## Repondering (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a friend whom I've known since we in second grade, 61 years ago.  She and I think we knew one another in a previous life, or lives.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

love cutting the grass on the tractor, very relaxing


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 12, 2020)

I value relationships over material things.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*I own 39  T-shirts.*.. ( counted them the other day while sorting clothing out to be donated to charity)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't like wearing t-shirts, I prefer something with a collar


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

i wear coveralls most days


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

It's Winter here in Oz and when I'm at home I am warmest in my pj's


----------



## Lashann (Jun 12, 2020)

I hate snakes and am not too fond of spiders either.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

love watching the wildlife on the property sometimes like bears, wolves, coyotes, and deer...


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> love cutting the grass on the tractor, very relaxing


@mike4lorie my huz says the same thing


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

I love watching sunsets .... especially at the family cottage.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*I have ugly hands .*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *I have ugly hands .*


@hollydolly why did you say you have ugly hands? 
I have arthritic fingers you see but they still work....so I cannot 
text like the younger generation does using just their thumbs


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly why did you say you have ugly hands?
> I have arthritic fingers you see but they still work....so I cannot
> text like the younger generation does using just their thumbs


Pera...I have Osteoarthritis in my fingers now, so  some  of my knuckle are  swollen  & mishapen..


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Pera...I have Osteoarthritis in my fingers now, so  some  of my knuckle are  swollen  & mishapen..


@hollydolly when it is going to rain I can tell because the middle finger of my left hand swells and becomes very painful
Sure as eggs it's not long before it will be raining....once the rain is over my middle finger returns to normal


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly when it is going to rain I can tell because the middle finger of my left hand swells and becomes very painful
> Sure as eggs it's not long before it will be raining....once the rain is over my middle finger returns to normal


 I have a similar thing, too Pera, very painful when the rain is due , but it's my index fingers that swell more than the middle fingers , it's rotten isn't it ?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have a similar thing, too Pera, very painful when the rain is due , but it's my index fingers that swell more than the middle fingers , it's rotten isn't it ?


Sure is


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2020)

*I love to people watch & the NFL*


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 27, 2020)

I have very ugly feet.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)

i should not drink coffee this time of night...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 28, 2020)

I thought I didn't like 'proper' coffee, but now with coffee pod machines, I'm enjoying trying out different varieties.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*I suffer a lot with lower back pain, today is a bad day..*.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2020)

I occasionally "like" a post erroneously.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2020)

I've never colored my hair, nor would I.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 23, 2020)

When I was 7 years old I completely severed the tip of my right thumb off just above the first joint.  It was surgically reattached.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

love collecting colourful pictures of the world...


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Not liking the season we are coming into


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)

I enjoy living in a dog's world ..  makes for happy days, especially now.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

I prefer the company of animals to that of people.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

I love flavoured crackers


----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm sad, and I'm sad about being sad because it makes me feel out of control, and control is so important for a person's physical and mental health.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2020)

*I worry too much*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 29, 2020)

I eat some broccoli, spinach, blueberries, celery and carrots every day.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

I have shrunk a few inches over the last few years!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't stand up straight because I was always told I was too tall.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2020)

I am a woman.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm very capable of D-I-Y'ing around the home


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2020)

I love watching Criminal Minds


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a miniature vase collection, some of which I use for my miniature roses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2020)

I am a good listener.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm interested in anthropology.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

I just came across this thread for the first time and read all 18 pages!  You are a fascination group!  

Fact about me today: I'm far more anxious about the outcome of the election than I am about Covid.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*I'm very competitive *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

Pretty sure I'm more competitive than @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Pretty sure I'm more competitive than @hollydolly


hahaha..well you're not going to rope me into that old trick...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

I have a snarky side that I don't always keep on a tight leash.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2020)

I often cry when the orchestra is tuning up. So beautiful, especially the strings. Gives me goosebumps.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2020)

I could listen to _Bolero_ for hours.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 3, 2020)

I enjoy watching ballet.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2020)

Politics make me very anxious.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

I have four televisions.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 4, 2020)

I have traveled to every state and Territory in Australia


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2020)

I was on Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

I have been i the newspaper.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

When I was a kid I delivered morning and evening newspapers


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

I write a column for our community newspaper every two weeks.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2020)

I have moved to a new house in the last 2 years


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

I love Pentatonix,    and all their Christmas music.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*I have hair that won't do as I tell it... *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

I have kids who won't do as I tell them, so I stopped.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

I didn't realise how noisy my family was until my neighbour made a remark about it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2020)

*I wish all paper money was laminated so it would stay neat and clean!*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2020)

*Its the fact that i'm even here, because i never played this game before!   *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *I wish all paper money was laminated so it would stay neat and clean!*


is you paper money not laminated ?...ours is ... ( Polymer)


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

I love roast of Lamb


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*I have travelled to and driven in 12 different European countries.. ( most of whom drive on the wrong side of the road) *


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2020)

At home, I dance by myself and sing along with my favorite songs because it makes me feel happy.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

I couldn't possibly drive on the wrong side of the road without getting into an accident.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2020)

chic said:


> At home, I dance by myself and sing along with my favorite songs because it makes me feel happy.


*OMG, I do that too. About 10 Years ago I was riding in the car and my husband was driving. A song came on that I loved. So I started dancing sitting down. The car beside us beeped their horn and pointed to us to pull over. When we did he got out of his car and came over to our car. He said, "Barbara is that you ?" I said yes and he told me he remembered me from the High School dances. Then he told me his name. I couldn't believe he remembered me from all those years ago. Once he said who he was I remembered him.  *


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2020)

May is my favorite month of the year. The days become longer and warmer, the sun shines more brightly, and the entire landscape goes floral in a riot of color everywhere. The trees flower, the shrubs, the hedgerows, the woodlands and peoples' gardens. It's all so beautiful it makes me want to jump for joy. And I'm one of those people who does stop to smell the flowers, all spring and summer long.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

chic said:


> May is my favorite month of the year. The days become longer and warmer, the sun shines more brightly, and the entire landscape goes floral in a riot of color everywhere. The trees flower, the shrubs, the hedgerows, the woodlands and peoples' gardens. It's all so beautiful it makes me want to jump for joy. And I'm one of those people who does stop to smell the flowers, all spring and summer long.


I sniff the flowers in other peoples gardens too!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I sniff the flowers in other peoples gardens too!


So do I!  I sniff, but never ever snip.  I get so mad when I see people doing that.  

One time my husband saw a young man cutting roses from our elderly neighbor's yard.  As the guy ran back to his car my husband yelled after him, "Don't forget to tell your girlfriend that you stole the flowers from an 80 year old woman!"


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2020)

I've never cooked pot roast but plan to do so in the near future.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm going to be a great-grandma in a few weeks!


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2020)

Congratulations Sunny!!  

I'm an approachable person and someone is always telling me their troubles in life.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

I love to Hug when someone needs to hug...


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

I do not suffer fools gladly


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I do not suffer fools gladly


Me neither....


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anyone?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

I can grow a goatee, but not a beard


----------



## chic (Dec 5, 2020)

It's snowing out now and I hate snow so much.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

I used to love snow, and winter, and now I am counting the days to Spring


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

I love snow...


----------



## chic (Dec 5, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I used to love snow, and winter, and now I am counting the days to Spring


Another fact about me : I think spring all year long. It lifts my spirits.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

When I'm feeling low, I lose myself in positive 'imaginings'.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

I used to drink 5 + coffees a day, and now drink only one, maybe 2 a day now...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

I've learned to dose my body with a little caffeine.  I do love coffee so every day I drink one cup of half-caff and 2-3 cups of decaf.  Without keeping my body accustomed to caffeine, I become hyper-sensitive to it.  Then even the smallest amount will make me jittery start my heart racing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't want to get friendly with any of my new neighbors.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't want to get friendly with any of my new neighbors.


Dare I ask why, Sassy?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*I can whistle through my fingers *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Dare I ask why, Sassy?


*Because I learned a good lesson from my former neighbors. They were only nice to me when they needed something. I was always the go-to person I am too old for that now!*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Because I learned a good lesson from my former neighbors. They were only nice to me when they needed something. I was always the go-to person I am too old for that now!*


good for you Sassy.. just be on nodding acquaintance and nothing more..


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 6, 2020)

Hope I am able to bake all the Christmas cookies that I give away .Getting harder & harder every year..


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

I loves kiwis in a salad.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

I get depressed and withdrawn in the winter months


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I loves kiwis in a salad.


Me, too.  I usually forget to buy them though!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2020)

Until recent years,  I used to celebrate two Christmas'  every year.  .. the second on January 7th.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 7, 2020)

I once lived in my car for a bit more than a year....quite a few years ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

I saved 4 lives


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I saved 4 lives


I'd love to hear the story Ken


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

I need some SLEEP!!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2020)

*I received a traffic ticket in Arizona for driving too slow.*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

I enjoy solving puzzles


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 23, 2021)

My book was published. Too bad no one reads it...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> My book was published. Too bad no one reads it...


What's the title? Can it be found on Amazon, or if not, where can I obtain a copy?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 23, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> What's the title? Can it be found on Amazon, or if not, where can I obtain a copy?


Um... I think it's against the rules for me to say , isn't it?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Um... I think it's against the rules for me to say , isn't it?


Good point, I hadn't thought of that and it may well be against the rules. You can send me a private message. Click my avatar and you'll see a spot at the bottom, middle that says, Start Conversation. You can type it there if you like. I think that's allowed.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

Sylkkiss said:


> Um... I think it's against the rules for me to say , isn't it?


No it's not against the rules...it would only be if you started a thread to advertise it..


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

I texted emailed sailors on the ship the USS Abraham when they were on a mission against Bagdad they were overdue to go home but held back to complete this mission 28 sailors replied to my morale mission to help boost their coping needs until they sailed back to San Diego. It was the Ensign who thanked me when their mission was met. They young men would send me pictures of them loading the jets and landing and takeoff.
A woman cook in was the only female of the 28 I conversed with almost daily.
Was invited to join them on their arrival back to the states.
All those pictures on my hard drive I ended up getting a new computer and did not know how to retrieve the stuff on the old hard drive. Gave to bfs 
the friend


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

I am Scottish born and raised , and both my maternal and Paternal family have traditional Scottish Surnames


----------

